# Looking for new Grilled Shrimp recipes



## BrianGSDTexoma

I have tried a couple new shrimp recipes and have not been that great.  I have a couple that I really like but want to add something new.   Hit me with your favorite grilled shrimp!


----------



## tag0401

https://gimmesomegrilling.com/sausage-grilled-shrimp-kabobs/. 

These are killer!


----------



## gmc2003

Jumbo crab meat stuffed shrimp. Sorry I don't have a recipe handy, but it's pretty simple and very good.

Chris


----------



## Sowsage

I really like brushing them with Frank's sweet chilli sauce while on a hot grill. Then serve over white rice. I love that stuff 
.
	

		
			
		

		
	







For a low carb version you could use G.Hughes sugar free and then serve over cauliflower rice with some cilantro and lime.





Real quick and easy meal.


----------



## sandyut

I used this recipe and smoked em, but would be great grilled as well.  i have tried a few, this was my fav so far


----------



## SlickRockStones

Skewer shrimp. Apply Weber Honey Garlic rub and set in fridge to marinade. Brush with avocado oil, add more rub and grill over direct coals til just done.


----------



## noboundaries

Here ya go. Something to consider.





__





						Smoked Shrimp and Cheesy Grits
					

Well, I apologize but you're going to have to use your imagination for compiling this delicious recipe.  I planned on taking pics while prepping and smoking but we had lost neighborhood dogs due to fireworks, neighbors coming by, and the camera never made it to the smoker as I was trying to time...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## zwiller

90% time I have shrimp this is what I make: Shrimp Tacos

My nephew had us over in the summer and made shrimp kabobs with this and was really tasty and also great on chicken: Kroger oil & vinegar dressing

The key to good grilled shrimp (and all grilled food) is being dry to touch for the sear.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Mind is a plain and simple recipe. Shell the shrimp and then coat them with olive oil then coat with old bay seasoning put on skewers and grill till done to your liking.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl

For me any way you cook shrimp. I’m good with it!
We have a bunch of shrimp recipes, but my favorite is blackened shrimp over grits.
Al


----------



## mike243

Depending on how many shrimp you want to skewer, 6 jalapeños seeded and thrown into a food processor with fresh garlic lemon juice, pulverize it, marinade 30 minutes leave as much on them as you can when you put them on the grill, oh and salt/ pepper to your taste


----------



## thirdeye

Skewering makes it easier and faster to turn





Camarones al Mojo de Ajo
Shrimp marinated in Garlic
1 lb. large prawns
6 cloves of garlic (I go heavier)
1/2 - 3/4 t salt
3/4 t fresh ground pepper
3/4 t white vinegar
3-6 T olive oil
3-5 T fresh lime juice
Chile powder - Guajillo

Mix all ingredients and marinate for 30 minutes to 1 hour depending on size of your shrimp.  Grill raised direct over lump charcoal.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Thanks.  I have several to try.  I will share one of mine from Bobby Flay

Grilled Shrimp Skewers with Cilantro-Mint Chutney
Shrimp:
2 tablespoons red chile powder, such as ancho or New Mexican red
2 tablespoons garam marsala
2 tablespoons canola oil
Juice of 2 lemons
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 pound large shrimp (21/24), shelled, deveined, tails left on and patted dry

Cilantro-Mint Chutney:
1 cup tightly packed fresh cilantro leaves
1/2 cup tightly packed fresh mint leaves
4 scallions, chopped
1 Thai chile, finely minced
Zest of 1 lime
1 to 2 tablespoons honey
1 to 2 tablespoons canola oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

or the shrimp: Whisk together the chile powder, garam marsala, canola oil, lemon juice in a medium bowl and season with salt and pepper. Add the shrimp and toss to coat in the mixture. Let marinate for 15 minutes.

Prepare a charcoal grill for direct grilling, high heat.

For the chutney: Combine the cilantro, mint, scallions, chile, 1 tablespoon each honey and canola oil, lime zest, and some salt and pepper in a food processor. Process to make a smooth paste. Taste; add honey, if desired, or more oil to make a sauce that will cling to the shrimp.

Thread 2 skewers through 3 shrimp so that the shrimp lay flat. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Grill until golden brown and slightly charred on both sides and just cooked through, about 1 1/2 minutes per side.

Remove the shrimp to a platter and serve with the cilantro-mint chutney.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

One more.  This not grilled but very good and easy.  I like to pour over egg noodles  but good by itself. 

Coconut Lime Shrimp
1 tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
1 lb. medium shrimp, peeled and deveined (tails on or removed)
kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 c. coconut milk
Juice of 1/2 lime
2 tbsp. freshly chopped cilantro, plus more for garnish
1 tbsp. sriracha

In a large skillet over medium heat, heat oil. Add shrimp and season with salt and pepper. Cook until pink, 2 minutes per side.
Pour over coconut milk and squeeze with lime juice. Top with cilantro and Sriracha and stir to combine.Reduce heat to low and simmer, 5 minutes.Garnish with cilantro and serve.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Sowsage said:


> I really like brushing them with Frank's sweet chilli sauce while on a hot grill. Then serve over white rice. I love that stuff



I will have to look for that.  Tabasco had a sweet spicy that I loved on grilled shrimp but can't find it anymore.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Sowsage said:


> I really like brushing them with Frank's sweet chilli sauce while on a hot grill. Then serve over white rice. I love that stuff


I ordered some.  Could of got 1/2 gallon for about $11 but figured better stick with a bottle.  Also found my Tabasco Sweet & Spicy Pepper Sauce and ordered couple bottles.


----------



## Sowsage

Brian Trommater said:


> I ordered some.  Could of got 1/2 gallon for about $11 but figured better stick with a bottle.  Also found my Tabasco Sweet & Spicy Pepper Sauce and ordered couple bottles.


Awesome.. Let me know how you like it. I use it on a lot of stuff.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Grilled or Smoked, been making these for over 30 years...

*Shrimp Fajita Marinade*

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar or Fresh Lime Juice
1/4C Olive Oil
2T Soy Sauce
2T Brown Sugar
1T Chili Powder
1tsp Oregano, Mexican preferred.
1/2tsp Kosher Salt
1/2tsp Black Pepper
3-4 Cloves Garlic, Minced.

Combine all and whisk well. Set aside.
Clean Shrimp and add to marinade.
Marinate 30 minutes and drain Shrimp.
Thread on soaked bamboo skewers.
Smoke, 30 minutes at 225 or Grill as desired till just cooked through.
Makes about 3/4 Cup, enough for 1-2 pounds of Shrimp.
Note: Great on Chicken and Beef also.
Marinate 8 to 12 hours.

Another Favorite Recipe.. 

*BBQ Shrimp and Grits*

2lbs *La*rge shrimp, rinsed, shelled and patted dry
2T *Cajun* *Blackening Spice*
8T *U*nsalted butter
1T Minced Garlic
6ea *Scallions*, whites finely sliced. Green portion chopped and reserved
1T Worcestershire sauce
1teaspoon *Hot red pepper sauce or TT*
1cup *Shrimp Stock*
1⁄2cup *D*ry white wine
1T *Lemon juice*
Optional: 8oz *Tasso or Back Bacon, *small dice.

Toss Shrimp with spice blend and rest at least 15 minutes.
Heat a pan over high heat. Melt the Butter and add the Garlic and white part of the Scallions. (Add the pork if using.) Saute until fragrant then add Shimp.
Saute the shrimp until they turn pink and begin to curl, about 2 minutes.
Remove shrimp with a slotted spoon and set aside.
Deglaze pan with the remaining sauce ingredient. Bring to a boil and reduce and simmer 5 minutes.
Drain any liquid that has accumulated and add to the pan, simmer 2 minutes.
Add the Shrimp to the pan.
Cook stirring frequently until hot and cooked to desired doneness.
Serve in bowls with Crusty Bread. Garnish with reserved Green Scallions.

Seasoning..This is .my Go To Rub for Pork and Seafood. Leave out the Sugar to season the shimp!

Cajun Blackening Spice
1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
1T Celery Leaves
2tsp Celery Seed
2tsp Black Pepper
1tsp White Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...
Makes about 1 Cup.
** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke...JJ

*Creamy Cheese Grits*

2cups Whole Milk
2cups Water or Stock
1/2cup Heavy Cream
1tsp Kosher Salt
1cup Corn meal
1/2tsp Black Pepper
4Tbs Butter
4oz Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese or Gruyere

Place the milk, water, cream and salt into a large, heavy-bottomed pot over medium-high heat and bring to a boil. Once the milk mixture comes to a boil, gradually add the cornmeal while continually whisking. Once all of the cornmeal has been incorporated, decrease the heat to low and cover. Remove lid and whisk frequently, every 3 to 4 minutes, to prevent grits from sticking or forming lumps; make sure to get into corners of pot when whisking. Cook for 20 to 25 minutes or until mixture is creamy.

Remove from the heat, add the pepper and butter, and whisk to combine. Once the butter is melted, gradually whisk in the cheese a little at a time. Serve immediately!


----------



## whistlepig

Not grilled but cooked in a smoker









						Smoked Buttery Shrimp | Learning To Smoke
					

Want to try a fun new way to cook shrimp? This easy smoked shrimp recipe packs the flavor and makes for an excellent compliment to any meal!




					www.learningtosmoke.com


----------



## willy appleseed

i like just plain old garlic over a light coat of olive oil and toss on the grill best to butterfly shrimp


----------



## KColborne

I don't usually measure the ingredients, I just throw them together, but here is my easy BBQ shrimp recipe:


Melt 1/2 cup butter
Add 2-4 TBS of your favorite BBQ rub.  Jeff's works well
Add 1 tsp of salt
Add black pepper to your preference.  1-4 tsp
A good squirt of lemon or lime juice. 

Put shrimp in bag.
Pour marinade into bag.
Massage shrimp to mix.
Set aside for 15-20 minutes.

I usually buy large enough shrimp that I don't have to skewer them to grill.
So from the bag straight to the grill.
I tend to grill them until they start showing char marks and call them done.


----------



## jessicajeannine

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have tried a couple new shrimp recipes and have not been that great.  I have a couple that I really like but want to add something new.   Hit me with your favorite grilled shrimp!


I know this is old but thought I would share one of my goto recipes anyway in case anyone else is still reading this in 2021! https://glutenfreesupper.com/easy-grilled-blackened-shrimp-skewers/


----------



## chef jimmyj

I love Blackened Seafood. If you leave the Sugar out of the Rub below,  you have my Blackening Seasoning...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
2tsp Black Pepper
2tsp White Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme
2tsp Cry Celery Flakes
1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## forktender

Grilled Chimichurri shrimp is my go too when I get fresh Spot prawns which are actually shrimp and the best shrimp on the planet bar none.

If I don't make the chimichurri shrimp I make these grilled shrimp and people go absolutely nuts over them.









						Grilled Spot Prawns
					

Grilled Spot Prawns Recipe




					www.bonappetit.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

jessicajeannine said:


> I know this is old but thought I would share one of my goto recipes anyway in case anyone else is still reading this in 2021! https://glutenfreesupper.com/easy-grilled-blackened-shrimp-skewers/


I actually just wet back to this thread yesterday.  I also love Blackened shrimp


----------



## GonnaSmoke

forktender said:


> ...Spot prawns which are actually shrimp and the best shrimp on the planet bar none.


I've heard that before, but have never had the opportunity to get them. Maybe one day...


----------



## forktender

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've heard that before, but have never had the opportunity to get them. Maybe one day...


Cold deep water is what makes them so good I swear they are so sweet you can rip their heads off and eat them right out of the ocean raw I've done it many hundreds of times. We run shrimp pots tied to the top of our Dungeness crab pots which we set in 150- 225' deep here in NorCal out of the Golden Gate.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Dang! Im Jealous. Locally, it's Frozen Chinese Farm Shrimp. They are ok but a Shadow of what Domestic Shrimp taste like....JJ


----------



## zwiller

chef jimmyj said:


> Dang! Im Jealous. Locally, it's Frozen Chinese Farm Shrimp. They are ok but a Shadow of what Domestic Shrimp taste like....JJ


Me too.   Had some fresh gulf shrimp on vacation at least...  

I forget who here pointed me to it but if you don't want to roll your own and my current fave: https://www.magicseasoningblends.com/shop/seasonings/blackened-redfish-magic-red101/


----------



## chef jimmyj

I stumbled on Chef Paul's Magic, in the early 90's when Blackened Anything was all the rage. It is Excellent and the inspiration for what I make...JJ


----------



## forktender

They catch then from Mexico all the way up to Alaska.
Pretty much the whole west coast. But the further north you go the better they are.
The deep cold water does something magical too them.


----------



## thirdeye

chef jimmyj said:


> I stumbled on Chef Paul's Magic, in the early 90's when Blackened Anything was all the rage. It is Excellent and the inspiration for what I make...JJ



There were some spirited conversations  as to whether Prudome was a little bit responsible for the over-fishing and slot limit of redfish.


----------



## forktender

thirdeye said:


> There were some spirited conversations  as to whether Prudome was a little bit responsible for the over-fishing and slot limit of redfish.


And Mr Morton was responsible for high blood pressure across the globe.


----------



## chef jimmyj

The 90's saw some excesses with other seafood too.  I tried Chilean Sea Bass, a marketing name for what was an underutilized fish, in the early 90's.  It was Delicious and I ate it every chance I got the hunger for Fin Fish. . Everyone in the States agreed and soon virtually every  decent restauarnt added it to their menu or ran specials. Within 10 years, the price tripled plus and Chilean Sea Bass was becoming scarce. The Vendors still pushed what was caught because they were making money and the fisherman were making money because of Consumer Demand. By 2000, the word went out thru Chefs Associations to Boycott the Fish.
 Fortunately over the next ten years the fish populations recovered and Chilean Seas Bass is available but will no longer be pushed to low levels in resaurant sales...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

zwiller said:


> Me too.   Had some fresh gulf shrimp on vacation at least...
> 
> I forget who here pointed me to it but if you don't want to roll your own and my current fave: https://www.magicseasoningblends.com/shop/seasonings/blackened-redfish-magic-red101/


I like this one and Zatarain's


----------

